# Can't erase Knock Sensor fault code



## mk2sprite (Aug 30, 2011)

I just recently picked up a 1997 Altima
Took it for inspection and the Knock sensor code came up along with a 
EGR fault code.
Check engine light was on.
I removed and cleaned EGR valve and made sure intake was not clogged, valve seemed to work fine and hold vacume.
I took it back to my mechanic and he can not erase the KS fault code with him OBD.
Seems the EGR code is gone now but I do not think he can pass the emissions with the KS code still there.
I have read threads about being able to pass emissions with this code still stored.
I'm in New York not sure if test is different.
Should it be able to pass with this code still stored in the ecm?
After he tried to erase code today, the Check Engine light is now off

PS. Car seems to run fairly well, only a faint intermittent fall in idle speed
Does not seem to be using too much fuel ,runs strong on the highway with no other issues
Any suggestions?
Thanks
Mike


----------

